# Granules on plastisol print (with image)



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

I am printing plastisol transfers myslef at home semi curing with a DIY flash dryer halogen, and transfering with a heatpress with light-mid pressure at 170C for 10 secs. Here comes my problem.

I am having problem with my adhesive powder (H1 excalibur powder adhesive) it seems like this adhesive is giving my print some granules like spots bits of I don't know how to explain this please just look at my image  

It gives me this granules for black inks, etc.. especially on white inks which shows a lot of noise granules.

I've tried light pressure and the granules seems to show less on my print but wash test fails it because i can scrape the print on just single wash.

So plastisolmates what would I do?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks like you're not laying down enough ink. How many strokes are you doing?


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

just one stroke. flood stroke method. multiple strokes makes me bleed my image 

Sent from my ST17i using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

From the picture, you're not curing the transfer enough. Try a longer dwell under the flash unit.


----------

